# Snowshoe artist Simon Beck's vast snow art in Colorado



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2021)

*An artist from Somerset has walked more than 50 miles (80km) in circles wearing snowshoes to create vast snow drawings in Colorado. (link)*

Simon Beck, from Taunton, battled high winds and "very light" snow to create eight detailed designs in the freshly laid white stuff around Silverthorne.  

The designs, which are best appreciated from above, are inspired by snowflakes, crop circles and mathematical fractals.
Mr Beck has set a personal record for the most designs created in one place.

*





The snowshoe artist creates detailed geometric designs by walking for miles in snowshoes





An expert in orienteering, Simon Beck uses a compass and set of sketches to measure how many steps will be needed for each part of the drawing before he sets out*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2021)

Bogner // Interview Simon Beck​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2021)

One Man’s Walk in the Snow Creates a Giant Masterpiece​


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

He's one of those crop circulars!  Great work.


----------

